# Foil & Rhinestone Designs in One Place?



## FunnyGirl (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello! 

If I create designs that incorporate foil and/or rhinestones for mass production, do I need to find 2 different places to do each type, or are there places that can cover them both? If so, referrals/recs would be appreciated. TIA!


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi- are you looking for foil screenprint with rhinestone embellishments?


----------



## TRENZZA (Nov 5, 2007)

I know of a place in California that does it all. Can't remember the name though.


----------

